# Maxima corriente soportada por un led?



## a20020512 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hola, chicos quisiera saber cuanto es la máxima corriente que soporta un led rojo normal.. y a a cuenta corriente da su maxima iluminación...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 19, 2008)

el rango de operacion es de 10 a 20 ma.   de 1.5v  a  2.2 v . Suerte


----------



## Alex_smiley (Feb 21, 2008)

Escuchame, no tendrias una hoja de datos de un led rojo comun. Porque no c buscar bien la verdad, aparte hay tantos tipos. Gracias


----------



## JV (Feb 21, 2008)

Busca aqui:

http://www.vishay.com/leds/red/standard/


Saludos..


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 21, 2008)

para no errarle ponele 2v 20ma que sale con papas fritas.
 Si tenes 12v ponele una r limitadora de 1k 1/4w y listo


----------



## Alex_smiley (Feb 23, 2008)

Muchas gracias


----------



## jim_17 (Feb 23, 2008)

Para calcular la resistencia se hace lo siguiente: I = (V-Vled)/R, los calculos para 12 voltios y una caida de tension de 2v del led serian los siguientes:

I = (12-2)/R ---> si queremos 10 mA = 0.01 A (siempre unidades del SI) ----> 0.01 = (12-2)/R ----> R = 10/0.01= 1000 Ohm = 1kOhm


Una vez tenemos esto, calculamos la potencia que debe disipar la resistencia. Pr = Vr*Ir ---->
Pr = Potencia que disipa la resistencia
Vr = Caida de tension de la resistencia
Ir = Intensidad de la resistencia

Pr = 10 v * 0.01 A = 0.1 W ----> esto significa que con una R de 1/4W y 1KOhm ya te iria bien el led.


----------



## ramtronico (Jun 20, 2011)

una pregunta al comprar resistencias de 1/4 de watt o 1/2 watt o 1 watt influye esta resistencia en la iluminacion de led o no influye me gustaria saber eso ojala me pueda ayudar


----------



## Nicog17 (Jun 20, 2011)

ramtronico ese 1/4w ó 1/2w, etc es la potencia calórica que puede disipar la Resistencia antes de quemarse. Por lo que no te afecta en nada en la iluminación del LED, Saludos.


----------



## ChaD (Jun 20, 2011)

Si circulan 20mA por el LED, por ende circularán 20mA por la resistencia (estan en serie). La potencia la calculas con P=VI, P=V^2/R, P=I^2R. Todo dependerá del tamaño de la resistencia y de la fuente con que alimentes. La V de la fórmula es la tensión en la resistencia, claro está.


----------



## ramtronico (Jun 23, 2011)

existen unos leds ultra brillantes quisiera saber si la  maxima coriente que pueden soportar tambien es 20 ma o en este tipo de leds varia si es mas o menos corriente que los leds normales


----------



## BKAR (Jun 23, 2011)

de 20ma hasta 50ma esos de Luz Blanca o los azules,aka le decimos de alta intensidad (lo de alta nose si sera intensidad de corriente o de luz en fin esos no saben lo que venden) estos leds van desde 2500mcd (mili candelas )hasta 6000..de 2.8 a 3.5 vol ......

 pero yo simpre le meto a 5v----220ohm.---i>""---tierra y todo bien


----------



## luzzian (Nov 20, 2012)

tengo en led azul de lo esty conectando a la CA 120v y la tengo con resistencia de 3.3 kohm la I es de 3.6 A pero si bajo r se empiezana quemar las R como hago para q*UE* brille lo mas posible de manera segura??


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 20, 2012)

Hola luzzian

No es prudente que conectes los LED’s a CA ya que en sentido inverso no soportan mucho voltaje y por lo tanto se podrían dañar.

Debes, cuando menos, poner un diodo en serie con el LED y un pequeño capacitor en paralelo, digamos de unos 100Uf @ 200V.

Es necesario saber las caracteristicas de tu LED para poder calcular el valor de la resistencia limitadora de corriente que se conecta en serie con el LED.

Dices que lo conectas a 120 AC.
Si le agregas el diodo rectificador y el capacitor tendríamos un voltaje aproximado de 170VDC.

Si tu LED para encender requiere de 36mAmp. Y cuando cruza esa corriente por él hay una caida de 3V.
Tenemos todos los datos que se reuieren:
Vcc = 170
If = 0.036 Amp.
Vf = 3.

Entonces sería:
(Vcc-Vf)/If = R
170 – 3 = 167 Volts
167 / 0.036 = 4,638 Aprox. 4.7Kohms.

La potencia que disiparía esa resistencia sería:
167 x 0.036 = 6.012 Watts.
Para que no se caliente se multiplica ese factor por 4 (Más o menos).
6.012 x 4 = 24.048 Watts.
Sería de 25 Watts.

Cuando conozcas los datos If y Vf de tu LED podrás desarrollar este procedimiento para encontrar el valor de la resistencia limitadora.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Scooter (Nov 20, 2012)

Busca en el foro sobre poner leds en las mas variopintas configuraciones creo que ya queda poco que decir.

Resumiendo:
Solo CC nunca CA
Regular la corriente nunca la tensión
Filtrar si se quiere, eso no es crítico.


----------



## alecmander (Nov 20, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Busca en el foro sobre poner leds en las mas variopintas configuraciones creo que ya queda poco que decir.
> 
> Resumiendo:
> Solo CC nunca CA
> ...



Por que nunca CA??
me parece que ahi le pifiaste, se puede alimentar un led con CA y funciona perfectamente.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 20, 2012)

Amigo, a lo que Scooter se refiere, es la critica tension inversa que soporta, segun el LED.
Si diseñamos un circuito cuidando esos detalles, por supuesto que puede funcionar con cualquier origen de tension.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2012)

Los leds soportan alrededor de 4 o 5 V de voltaje inverso , no me acuerdo el valor justo justo ,con mas de eso se queman 

Saludos !


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2012)

Hola.

Viendo aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 16428

Se nota que los valores típicos del LED azul es de 3.5V  - 20mA. Y Vr = 4V

Para hacerlo funcionar con corriente alterna se conecta un diodo en antiparalelo con el LED o se pone el diodo en serie con el LED. De este modo se protege el LED del voltaje inverso.

http://www.turbokeu.com/myprojects/acled.htm

http://www.electronica-pt.com/circuitos/en/lights/68-led-220v.html

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 21, 2012)

Los leds solo pueden funcionar en continua guste o no guste. En inversa primero no funcionan y a la mínima sobretensión se destruyen.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 21, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Debes, cuando menos, poner un diodo en serie con el LED y un pequeño capacitor en paralelo, digamos de unos 100Uf @ *200V*.[]


 
 .................................





a20020512 dijo:


> Hola, chicos quisiera saber cuanto es la máxima corriente que soporta un led rojo normal.. y a a cuenta corriente da su maxima iluminación...


 
la pregunta es " LA MAXIMA " .

si hay hoja de datos, pues todo es mejor , pero estos componentes en general son fabricados por "diarrea china" , y anda a saber cual es la hoja de datos real.

la otra vez puse el tema de la linterna que me hice y que queme varias y ahora el problema se soluciono , facil, pero SALOMONICAMENTE.

acerca de la corriente maxima les dare un par de alegorias, a ver si comprenden los nuevos como es el tema:

1 --- supongamos que tenemos un cumpleaños y nos mandan a inflar los globos.
tenemos varias opciones:
A --- inflamos a lo maximo, casi a reventar, como el seno mas grande que hayamos visto o soñado, pues que de 30 globos 5 o 6 los reventaremos en el mismo inflado y muchos de los demas se reventaran con solo tocarlos.
eso si ..........seran grandisimos, "lo mas" .
B --- podemos ser mas prudentes y inflarlos menos, con lo cual de 30 , pues 30 tendremos y duraran toda la noche y los chicos podran jugar con ellos y llevarse a casa a fin de el dia 

2 -- supongamos que compramos un auto , una camioneta que dicen puede cargar hasta 1 tonelada maximo.
asi que todos los dias la cargamos con 1 tonelada , o sea 1000 Kg y salimos a pasear con ella, por zonas de pozos, baches, subidas y bajadas.
pues que a los 6 meses nuestro 0 Km parecera una mezcla de taxi + patrullero de asalto + colectivo de inchas de futbol todo junto .
y no sabremos el por que ??? 



los leds como muchas cosas en la vida solo piden una cosa para trabajar bien y durar mucho:
GENTILEZA.


----------

